# Hallo From Pax-At: pegasus-animal-healing.com



## Pax (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear Forum Members,

my User name is Pax which means Peace.

My website is :

https://www.pegasus-animal-healing.com/

I do healing work for people and animals and am an Animal Communicator.
On my website is a film called " New Beginnings" about my work with an Andalusian horse.
There is also information about both people and animals.

Horses and ponies can be joyful and make good progress when owners are sensitive to their animals needs and individuality.

Thank you for reading this post.

All the best

Pax


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Lovely website, dear Wendy.


----------



## Pax (Feb 7, 2015)

Knightofalbion said:


> Lovely website, dear Wendy.


----------

